# Parrotlet



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone on here breed them?


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

i 2 would like to know


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you wanting pet or breeding birds? I know someone with some breeding pairs for sale.


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

im looking for some breeding pairs been looking for some time when i see them they seem to be gone within the first half hour of being put on the net so havent had any luck


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am looking for a single bird to be a pet.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

i have a pair of green pacifics het for blue here for sale if anyones interested pm me


----------

